# 2011 NEMESIS TEAM - headed to Kona



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

This is our new Nemesis Team; which will be in next month's Kona Ironman
production models will come in Red and Di2 versions and be list about $10,000 [like other bikes at this level]

we are all very excited about this bike as it is super fast and looks even better than this picture in person


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent. I'll buy one. But I am not a fan of the orange. 

Are you going w/ Zipp wheels?

When will you start selling them?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> Excellent. I'll buy one. But I am not a fan of the orange.
> 
> Are you going w/ Zipp wheels?
> 
> When will you start selling them?



We will certainly do Zipps

Orange is the Moto Team Color
and in person this bike is really sharp; if I do say so myself

We should have them next spring

Do you prefer Red, DA, or Di2?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know how much you're asking but I have a feeling that the Di2 might be a little outside of my bike budget right now (I just bought an Inferno from you). That said, Di2 would be my first choice with Red second.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

BIG fan of the orange over here.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> I don't know how much you're asking but I have a feeling that the Di2 might be a little outside of my bike budget right now (I just bought an Inferno from you). That said, Di2 would be my first choice with Red second.



This is good information; as I was thinking of doing both RED and Di2
so we would have two price points
and options for different budgets


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

bikesdirect said:


> This is good information; as I was thinking of doing both RED and Di2
> so we would have two price points
> and options for different budgets


Have you considered Zipp 101s?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> Have you considered Zipp 101s?


you mean; in order to lower price?

seems on top end; lots of people like 404 frt with 808 rear


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

mmm, looks yummy.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

bikesdirect said:


> you mean; in order to lower price?


I was just curious to see what you thought of the wheels. 101's might be an alternative to some of the Mavics. 


> seems on top end; lots of people like 404 frt with 808 rear


Agreed. 
Any idea what you're going to ask? If you want to give a pre-preorder discount and the price is right, I'll email you my credit card number and buy one sight unseen  
I really am _that_ pleased with my Inferno.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> I was just curious to see what you thought of the wheels. 101's might be an alternative to some of the Mavics.
> Agreed.
> Any idea what you're going to ask? If you want to give a pre-preorder discount and the price is right, I'll email you my credit card number and buy one sight unseen
> I really am _that_ pleased with my Inferno.



Thanks
I appreciate that

We will be setting specs for certain after Kona Ironman; and then I will know the pricing.

We will certainly being doing a pre-order discount on this bike.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks awesome -- What's the geometry like? The seat tube doesn't look particularly steep, but looks can be deceiving.

Any chance of a lower-spec model? Same aero frame but alloy wheels, alloy bars, and a lower-level groupset? (look, for example, at the Slice lineup from Cannondale).

Asad


----------



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Looks awesome -- What's the geometry like? The seat tube doesn't look particularly steep, but looks can be deceiving.
> 
> Any chance of a lower-spec model? Same aero frame but alloy wheels, alloy bars, and a lower-level groupset? (look, for example, at the Slice lineup from Cannondale).
> 
> Asad


Ditto, I've been holding off on buying a Nemisis hoping that a carbon version would come out, but I can't imagine Ill be able to afford one with Zipp wheels and aerobars and a top of line drive train. 

Any chance you'll be offering just a frameset?

BTW looks great!


----------

